# Options for keeping mulch in place/Black stones



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Been fighting mulch for too long. Looking for some possible options on how to keep mulch in place. Biggest problem is blowing away after cleaning the monthly clippings from the hedges and brushes. Rain tends to wash some away also. Black rock/stone would be the first Choice but can bot seem to locate any in my area.

Each bed is half stone and half mulch.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I do this commercially and can tell you the clean up of hedge trimmings takes much longer than trimming the hedges. For this reason I always lay a tarp in the area to catch clipping from the hedges. No more clean up


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Been fighting mulch for too long. Looking for some possible options on how to keep mulch in place. Biggest problem is blowing away after cleaning the monthly clippings from the hedges and brushes. Rain tends to wash some away also. Black rock/stone would be the first Choice but can bot seem to locate any in my area.
> 
> Each bed is half stone and half mulch.


I would install some sort of flower bed border, otherwise the mulch will continue to wash away.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like 6x6 pressure treated lumber borders. I install for $12/linear foot. So if you're a DIY kind of guy you can do it for probably $6 a foot all in.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I had similar issue and installed a retaining wall. Was only about $500 total for everything. But I know the mulch isn't going anywhere now lol


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I'm switching this season from mulch to dense ground covers in some larger (approx 2,000 total sq ft) "problematic" beds.

Irish Moss, Herniaria Glabra and Ajuga. I've been warned about the Ajuga. Will see how it goes.


----------

